# Bandsaw experience Laguna LT14 SUV vs Powermatic PM1500



## 4jo3 (Apr 7, 2020)

Looking at the laguna lt14 with the driftmaster setup and 8” tall fence vs the Powermatic PM1500. Both are on sale till the end of the month. 

I read a lot of reviews online but am just wondering if anyone has experience with these saws. The price is equivalent by the time I load of the laguna with the extras. 

This will be use mainly to resaw. Which is why the 3hp. 

I really like the footprint of laguna. But the fence needs an upgrade. I also really like the warranty of Powermatic and the stock fence appears to be nicer. I have a small shop.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2020)

I had a a Laguna 14 BX- 2.5 hp. plenty of power- The DC was great- The disc brake was best on any saw I have had- The sparks from ceramics made me nervous with DC. changing blade size or adjusting guides was almost impossible with my fat fingers. I ran a 6TPI blade and it seemed to break a lot of blades. Had one slight problem and it proved that Laguna customer service was clueless.. have a PM 20 planer- no idea what customer service is like but planer is AAAAA++++++++++++++++


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm still running an old 1960's delta saw so can't say anything there but PM customer service was amazing when I had an issue with my jointer...


----------



## trap27 (Apr 11, 2020)

I've had and a Laguna for over 20 years. Never had one issue, runs perfect, and very easy to install and adjust the blades.


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for everyone’s input. I’m thinking I will be ordering the Powermatic. Since my old one is only 2.5 years old. I like the fence system better on the Powermatic and by the time I load the laguna up with the additional two years, driftmaster fence and 8” tall fence. It works out the Powermatic is the better deal. Hopefully when my other saw gets fixed I will be able to recover some of the cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Pm1500 ordered. Hopefully will be here in the next couple weeks. It was the warranty that won the bid. Having current bandsaw issues made me think. Plus the biesemeyer fence is a plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> Pm1500 ordered. Hopefully will be here in the next couple weeks. It was the warranty that won the bid. Having current bandsaw issues made me think. Plus the biesemeyer fence is a plus.



Do us all a favor and write a review on here after you've ran it through a few paces.


----------

